# I.D this jacobreibergi peacock



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

I.D this jacobreibergi peacock?


























Thank you

shawn


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like an Otter Pt to me. Check out www.cichlidforum.com:)


----------

